# Job Prospects for Mechanical Engineers?



## Jamd (Dec 13, 2015)

Hi all,

I secured Australian PR recently and also validated my visa lately. 

During my stay, a little research over internet and discussion with friends over there, I have come to know that the job market is Australia isn't very promising, at the moment, particularly when one ain't having local experience at all. 

I am Mechanical Engineer and have more than 7 years of experience of working with world class Oil & gas companies in Pakistan. I have foreign trainings, certifications and also technical abilities to handle and work on rotary equipment operating in hydro-carbon area i.e. I have a very strong professional profile in my home country i.e. Pakistan. 

I haven't yet resigned from my employer since I have still been holding on to see the job market before I sacrifice my everything back home. 

It's hard, kinda really hard, when you're doing pretty well and job prospects on the other side of the ocean aren't very enticing. Main part of this job recession although, is because of world-wide oil prices decline. But since I'm a permanent employee with company operating in my home country so I am still employed and see no bad news coming up in our company for permanent employees. 

Considering all the situation, I still, have made up my mind to make the move to settle in Australia, looking at the bigger picture. 

What do you guys, still, advice under such circumstances?

Any advice from Mechanical Engineers in this forum will be an added flavor to the fruit.

Thank you all and have a great day.


----------

